

Photoshopping Through History - Examples of photo editing from 1800s to today - bl4k
http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/farid/research/digitaltampering/

======
bobds
The really interesting page is here:
<http://www.cs.dartmouth.edu/farid/research/research.html>

------
jcl
Note: Many of the photos are clickable to show the source material next to the
doctored photo.

------
Semiapies
The Harper's one bewilders me. One of the Marines is faded out, as if he were
symbolically missing. That people would misconstrue that as "these pictured
Marines are AWOL or deserters" worries me.

~~~
jcl
That one bugged me, too. Unlike all the other examples, that photo was
manipulated to make it obvious that it was a "photo illustration". The only
apparent controversy is the context in which the photo appeared. I found an
article with more info:

[http://www.sptimes.com/2005/03/26/Southpinellas/The_few__the...](http://www.sptimes.com/2005/03/26/Southpinellas/The_few__the_proud___.shtml)

It sounds like some of the marines and their parents are upset, but they don't
have much recourse, since the marine base allows the press to photograph the
troops without their permission. The one issue that might have been trouble
for Harper's was, ironically, the obvious photo manipulation, which is
forbidden in the terms of the stock photo license.

------
lkozma
There's one nice story in a novel by Kundera in which in Czechoslovakia (60s
?) the dictator was giving a speech and as it started to snow someone from his
entourage lent him his hat. Years later that person fell out of favor and was
removed from photographs of that speech, only his hat survived on the
dictator's head.

~~~
yread
It's 40s but otherwise correct
<http://www.talkswindon.org/index.php?topic=5471.0>

~~~
lkozma
oops, thanks for the correction ..

------
iuyhgtfvgbhjn
It does seem to have gone too much the other way though - magazines doing a
complete hair-shirt act because somebody made a cover image which is obviously
meant to be a cartoon ie adding the floor shadow to an election booth, or the
highway signs to the politician's coat.

~~~
Semiapies
I agree in cases like the voting machine image, but most of the other examples
(and the rampant attempts to pass off shopped images as real for political or
other reasons) make me think it can never go very far, much less "too much"
the other way.

------
superkarn
Interesting that in the 1900's there were a good number of pictures with
people removed. Not so much in the other periods.

~~~
iuyhgtfvgbhjn
It happened for millenia before that, people were chiseled out of Egyptian and
Roman monuments by later rulers.

Paintings were also 'improved'. Washington didn't cross the Delaware standing
up in an overcrowded boat striking a heroic pose while everybody else fended
off icebergs - or at least if he did he was an idiot.

~~~
joshuacc
True, though unlike photographs, paintings aren't generally assumed to be "the
way things really were."

------
yread
See www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-11313738 for a recent example

~~~
Semiapies
That's one of the examples.

